# Betta 1 Betta All;



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Ive been thinking about buying a couple Male Betta's
But before I jump right in I was wondering other than Veil Tales 
What other types of Bettas are, and if someone could reply with pics and a short description of that type of Betta that would be great.
Im not in access of a suppler that sells alot fo differen types of Betta, but if I am really interested in the more "rare/exotic" ones, I'd be wlling to look around a bit more.

Thanks S Much


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Some of the basic types are Crowntail, Delta, Doubletail, Half moon, plakat. There's also some color types that distinguish a particular type of betta, like "dragonscale" or "black lace", etc. But the tails can be anything in those colors. 
Petco usually has some of the more "exotic" types. 
Some examples: 

Crowntail: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+832+844&pcatid=844

Delta: http://dsmfishgal.typepad.com/aquaria/2007/09/the-new-delta-t.html

Doubletail: http://www.e-aquarium.com.au/double-tail-betta.htm

Half moon: http://petfish101.blogspot.com/2008/08/siamese-fighting-fish-betta-splendens.html (this website also describes how the tail types are classified and why)

Plakat: http://nippyfish.blogspot.com/2006/08/plakat-bettas.html

Dragonscale: (they have metallic scales) http://www.ebetta.com/2007/08/29/betta-spotlight-black-orange-dragon/

And *tada* a site that describes some of the colors and genetics: http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABcolorgenetics.htm


----------



## ShannonZatchell (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for your help on my Betta search.
The Black OrangeDragon Betta is soo pretty !


----------

